# will this be breeding color?



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

my fish turn darker recently. they eat more and fight more. are they going to breed? here are some pics.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

there may be a number of factors why they have become darker. But pre- spawning behavior could be one, watch for signs.


----------



## Kamikaze (Apr 5, 2004)

yes this might be a sign although i thought the same thing but my never did..keep in mind stress also causes color change and see how old your fish are..hope this helps


----------



## dpwright (Aug 17, 2003)

the only deffinate ive found when talking color of breeders is atotally black tail fin.thats how i tell...even without behavioral sign...good luck.


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

if they breed send me some


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Some of my Reds get real dark in coloration but I still don't have any luck with getting them to breed!!! Good Luck and let us know what happens!!


----------



## GTR (Nov 15, 2004)

Mine were real black and very aggresive two days ago. Yesterday.......eggs. This morning around 8:30........fry. Un-believable. I just put the male in the tank with the female about a month ago. Once I get the tank set up I will post some pics. I am in the process of building a stand now. So give me a couple hours.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

They usually get much darker. Yes very aggressive as well. Have they started breaking off plants and paring off? The tail should be dark without the white.

The'll be blowing into the gravel as well. Hope this helps.

If you think your guys are going to breeding read up and get ready. I just had a disaster.


----------

